# ou sont jni.h et jni_md.h



## ludF (21 Juillet 2004)

Salut à tous,

ma config  est OSX10.3.4 sur powerbook 12"

Je dois compilé des librairies écrites en C++.
Dans le script d'install des libs, je dois spécifié les chemins pour les fichiers hearder jni.h et jni_md.h. Mais, je ne les trouve pas sur mon disque.
Pourtant, j'ai installé le CD developper. j'ai installé la dernière release d'apple pour java 1.4.2
Faut-il installé encore autre chose ?
quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

merci beaucoup


----------



## ludF (21 Juillet 2004)

Une partie de la réponse se trouve peut être là  ;-)
http://developer.apple.com/java/faq/#known_12


----------

